# Steelhead Tourney - Meeting Place !!



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok, its looking like the tourney will go on. Yes the rivers will not be perfect but they should be at least somewhat fishable. If we don't go forward with this it could be that we never have the perfect conditions. Yes some won't like the timming but we can't please everyone. So for any of you that are still interested we will meet at the *GREAT LAKES MALL PARKING LOT..... rear side of mall off rt84 Sears Automotive....*...
I will be driving a Chevy pickup ( blue and silver in color.)
We will meet there do sign-in and and answer any questions you may have.

5:30 am --- as soon as we get all signed up we will leave from there.
I feel we will all be signed up by 5:45 so I would think we should all be on the road by no later than 6... so if interested plan on being signed up by 6 or you shall be unable to do so later than that...

Don Sellers 

PS --------any questions you can reach me here,,, facebook or my [email protected]


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So if we're planning on fish the Rocky River and we live in lets just say... Parma. We have to drive to Mentor, sign up and then drive all the way back to the River?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I tried to set it up so it was sort of a middle grounds meeting place... between the rock, chag and grand...yes the chag is closer but the distance between rock driving and grand driving is almost equal....


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Golden for hosting this. I guess i wont be able to make it, ill just fish the rockies for the fun of it. Hey at least there wont a bunch of people at the rockies on SAT =).


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> So if we're planning on fish the Rocky River and we live in lets just say... Parma. We have to drive to Mentor, sign up and then drive all the way back to the River?


 Ya lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mentor mall to chag 5 min mentor mall to grand 15 mentor mall to rocky 45 min 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That sucks! Im not sure I want to be in this tournament...thats 90 minutes of driving...yucccchhhh

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Mentor mall to chag 5 min mentor mall to grand 15 mentor mall to rocky 45 min
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


To the end of the Grand steelhead run, not the westernmost point of the Grand, 45 min.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Grand? The Grand looks like the Amazon right now.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineous said:


> Grand? The Grand looks like the Amazon right now.


Ha ha, too true! Maybe we can have an alligator tournament on the Grand.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, not gonna be able to fish this. Can't make the drive all the way to GLM and then back to fish.....i'll stick to my fav holes for now.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a suggestion, though I am not in the tourney tomorrow. Maybe you can have 2 initial morning meeting spots. One on the east side and another on the west. Then at the end of the tourney, you can all meetup at the final location.

-KSU


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not doing it unless they change the meeting place. Just because I hate driving

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

New plan is to have 2 separate meeting places. The great lakes mall, and Rock cliff parking lot for the westside guys and gals. Same rules apply, the reason for the meeting is to collect the money beforehand. More info will be posted this evening.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

yea, now I am fishing it again.....who needs a partner....?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Definitely in, see you east siders at the mall.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

OK,, finals meeting places.... The morning meetings will be held at both the Mentor- Great lakes Mall-- Sears Automotive...... and the Rockcliff Rd. parking lot on the Rocky.
*Please note... 5:30 am--till 6 am sign up at both places... no-one shall leave the starting points untill 6 am to begin fishing..*---after sin up majority rulles at to the final meeting place----If more fish east side finals will be at Mall... if west side then we will all meet at Rockliff... 3:30pm finishing time.... hopefully this all makes sense.
At the sign ins,,, WE need Name ---OGF name.. phone number and the entry fee.
Any questions get in touch with me... Thanks Don


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know the Rocky, can someone give me the address for the Rockcliff Rd parking lot so I can plug it into the GPS?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx

I am pretty sure this is the link for maps,,, Click on what ever map you choose on this page....


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx
> 
> I am pretty sure this is the link for maps,,, Click on what ever map you choose on this page....


Thanks, but not detailed enough to tell me how to get there. I know where Hogsback rd goes down to the river. Where is Rockcliff parking lot from there?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Take a right onto the parkway from Hogsback... Rock Cliff isn't far, it'll be on the right as soon as you go over a bridge.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

So It looks like, from the posts that I have seen, that we will be checking in at the end at the Rocky River checkpoint. So those few of us that plan to fish a Grand feeder creek, or other eastern trib, will have to drive 30+ min after checkin and over and hour before checkout. Those that will fish the Rocky will be fishing 10 min after check in and until 10 min before check out. That doesn't seem fair, Rocky anglers have 1 to 1 1/2 hours more time to fish than the rest of us. The central location made for a more fair tournament, pick your own location with drive time in mind. Now, if you don't fish the Rock you probably don't stand a chance. This tourney should've been called the Rocky River Steelhead Tourney.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea,I am sitting at rockliff right now......guess ki should have got up earlier and I wouldn't have missed everyone.....fml


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Yea,I am sitting at rockliff right now......guess ki should have got up earlier and I wouldn't have missed everyone.....fml


Myself an z-fishman were at Rockcliff from 5:25 to 6:00. Two other guys were there but no one to check us in. We decided to fish outside of the tourney.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was there...where was everybody?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, what a trainwreck. That's too bad!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I just fished rockliff for a while anyway didn't catch anything.....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No explanation whatsoever???

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well to start with, I will apologize for how things transpired , but throuh no fault of mine, there was some personal problems for the person that was helpin me out on the Rocky.( which I didn't find out untill 10 am ) Thus he was not able to do the check in. Since I tried to make this a fun tourney and make a central location to meet , and since I also tried to accomodate anyone interested by trying to set up sign in 2 places after hearing a lot of complaints about the original meeting place I feel that this was a total disaster.. Again I apologize. 
If I ever attempt this again I did learn one thing this time and that is not everyone will be satisfied with any arrangements made so make original plan, stick to it and those that want to make it will and others will be upset. I hope I didn't make any enemies the way things went today...
Don


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its cool I would have had to leave anyway due to a family sickness...maybe one day it will happen LOL...nice to meet you the other day golden1

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks and I am sure we will hook up again,, 
Good fising to ya....


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for setting it up Golden, I'm sure there was a lot of work and thought involved. Circumstances happen and you can't foresee everything. Still had a fun day and a nice buck to show for it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Any results???


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

As it ended up, Pilldo and myself were the ones that got a few fish. A couple teams from the west side didn't get entered due to some personal problems by the sign in person. The female went a really fat 29 inches.
Hopefully we can try this again one day.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice fish don and phil. 

p.s. SWEET HEADLIGHT PHIL!!!!


----------

